# Spain - Copa Del Rey matches 03.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 2, 2008)

Alfaro v Don Benito

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  1.80 3.20 4.00 All Bets (1) 
Barakaldo v Roquetas

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  1.833 3.10 4.00 All Bets (1) 
Gava v Universidad L.P.

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.25 3.00 2.90 All Bets (1) 
Melilla v Merida

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.20 3.00 3.00 All Bets (1) 
Orihuela v Fuerteventura

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.20 3.00 3.00 All Bets (1) 
Poli Ejido v Conquense

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  1.90 3.10 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Real Sociedad v Zaragoza

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.30 3.10 2.75 All Bets (1) 
Real Union v Sant Andreu

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  1.90 3.10 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Toledo v Zamora

03/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.30 3.00 2.85 All Bets (1) 
Huesca v Rayo Vallecano

03/09/2008 19:15 BST
  2.40 3.00 2.70 All Bets (1) 
Oviedo v Ponferradina

03/09/2008 19:15 BST
  2.80 3.05 2.30 All Bets (1) 
Salamanca v Las Palmas

03/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.00 3.10 3.40 All Bets (1) 
Alzira v Granada 74

03/09/2008 20:00 BST
  2.40 3.00 2.70 All Bets (1) 
Benidorm v Lemona

03/09/2008 20:00 BST
  2.00 3.00 3.50 All Bets (1) 
Castellon v Eibar

03/09/2008 20:00 BST
  1.85 3.15 3.80 All Bets (1) 
Elche v Alaves

03/09/2008 20:00 BST
  1.90 3.10 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Gimnastic v Girona

03/09/2008 20:00 BST
  1.90 3.10 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Tenerife v Cordoba

03/09/2008 20:00 BST
  1.90 3.10 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Xerez v Murcia

03/09/2008 20:00 BST
  2.40 3.00 2.70 All Bets (1) 
Ecija v Portugalete

03/09/2008 20:30 BST
  1.533 3.50 5.50 All Bets (1) 
Hercules v Levante

03/09/2008 20:30 BST
  2.10 3.00 3.20 All Bets (1) 
Alicante v Celta Vigo

04/09/2008 19:30 BST
  2.40 3.10 2.60 All Bets (1


----------

